# Our 2007 Yard Haunt



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

Last minute Haunt for our clients and neighbors. Hope you enjoy the Pics. Will
post more later.

http://www.twistedterrorproductions.com/2007yardhaunt.htm


----------



## edwood saucer (Aug 21, 2006)

Great haunt! The coffin rocks. (so does the Mustang on that trailer)

Good work Dark Lord!


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

she a runner


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Looking good


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

looks like you have a good balance of graveyard stuff and full size static props. great looking coffin too. awsome job


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

trying not to put to much out there. don't want it to look to cluttered.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

were the folks with the moving truck coming or going?


----------



## darklord (Sep 5, 2007)

the people sold there house and bought a bigger one. and there old house is over 3000 sq feet. and the new one is over 4000sq ft. posted a few new pics of our haunt.

enjoy


----------

